# Looking for Business Partner in Graphic Design Industry



## Raj07 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,

We run our small Graphic Design company in Sydney where we do all our work like designing of business cards, flyers, brochures, marketing and promotional materials, posters, etc....

As we all know that, its bit expensive here in Sydney to hire a graphic designer or to assign a job work. Just for example if someone wants to do simple BUSINESS CARD design, it will cost @ $ 40-50. Now same job we can organise from offshore processing will cost half of the money or even less and without compromise in quality and time frame.

Now, so what we did, we tried out few jobs to process offshore and you wont believe it works perfectly well without any doubt !! and probably people are here have same experience.

We have a manpower and infrastructure ready for offshore processing. What we are looking here is someone can join with us who already have a design jobs and want to reduce their ongoing cost.

What we are looking here : 

- We looking for partnership, who is already in Design field
- We looking here partnership from Small Printing Companies who has a ongoing design jobs
- Any entrepreneur, who wants to set up on medium to big scale, as this industry has a huge potential to grow and will give you definitely big return. I can help for offshore processing and technical terms of GRAPHIC - PRINT industry.

I am happy to meet and discuss further more if you wish.

Await for your valuable response

Thank you

Raj
Sydney


----------

